# Lower Abdomen Cramps



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had lower abdomen cramps on and off all day toay, I'm 28+6 today. I've spoken to my maternity unit who said it could be from sitting at my desk or from slight constipation. I had SPD with my first pregnancy but its not been as bad this time. Do you think there's anything to worry about? I'm petrified I'm going into early labour!

Kerry


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

just see how it goes, if they get stronger, or more frequent and regular, ring the hospital again, but for now, put your feet up and get an early night. Let me know how you are tomorrow,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Em,

Cramps eased wednesday night thankfully. Had some aches yesterday but nothing since then. I'm at work again today but so far feel ok. 

Thanks for response and concern.

K
xxxx


----------

